# Cat will ONLY drink from the toilet



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

My 3 year old kitty was adopted from the spca last november and he NEVER drinks water from his dish. He mostly drinks from the toilet and sometimes the bath tub.

We aren't sure if we should always keep the toilet seat down (well I could...hubby forgets :lol: ) to kind of force him to use his dish...or if it is okay like this.

I make sure it is always closed if recently cleaned though.

Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I had a cat who did this - I think it was because he prefered cold, fresh water. I just let him do it, cause I kept the toilet clean anyway...


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

We keep the toilet lid closed and change the drinking water twice a day. They do prefer it very fresh. You may want to try a ceramic or metal bowl--not plastic, which can give a bad taste.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

A fresh flow water fountain would probably do the trick.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

If you get one of those flowing water things - be careful. It's better to get an expensive one. I got the cheapest one and it stopped workingwithin a month.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

My older cat used to drink from the toilet. When I got my youngest he was so samll and I thought he might jump up there and fall in  I started closing the lid. Now they all seem to like to drink from my water glass in the bathroom. Whenever I take my morning medicine they all wait for the water glass to be filled up for them to drink. I always give them fresh water, but they prefer the water from the "bathroom" glass.


----------



## erika_4404 (Jun 18, 2004)

mija liked to drink from the tolite... know I give her filitered water and she is very happy


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Gaylord will ONLY drink out of my betta bowls :roll: And Ashley will only drink out of the dog's dish :lol: Boris is the only one who follows the rules


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby prefers toilet water. I can close the lid, but he will cry until I lift it again. I got a water fountain for him and it's cut down on that problem considerably.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

i'd definitely give a water fountain a try. it not only let's the water flow, which mimics the toilet, it also aerates the water and you don't have to change it as much


----------



## Dimmerz (Jul 4, 2003)

My cat is the same way. He only likes to drink out of the toilet. A lady at a pet store suggested a stainless steel bowl but I don't think it has helped out that much. Anyone know a brand or have a suggestion of the flowing water fountain that works well?


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Both of mine love toilet water the best. We started closing the lid when we got Zoë for fear that she would fall in and drown. She was just so tiny. Now we keep it closed to avoid sitting on a soaking wet toilet seat! Not only do they like to drink out of it but enjoy playing in it as well. Zoë usually joins me in the shower for her fresh water. It's very weird. She used to sit with me the entire shower, staying between the curtain and the liner. Now she just gets in once in awhile or after I'm finished. She likes to roll around in bottom when it's all wet. She's an odd one!


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Both of mine love toilet water the best. We started closing the lid when we got Zoë for fear that she would fall in and drown. She was just so tiny. Now we keep it closed to avoid sitting on a soaking wet toilet seat! Not only do they like to drink out of it but enjoy playing in it as well. Zoë usually joins me in the shower for her fresh water. It's very weird. She used to sit with me the entire shower, staying between the curtain and the liner. Now she just gets in once in awhile or after I'm finished. She likes to roll around in bottom when it's all wet. She's an odd one!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Addison rarely drinks from his own dish, which makes me worry that he isn't getting enough water. he prefers to sneak into the kitchen and drink from the dog's dish. can't figure out why. I also got him a fountain but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Our cat also would drink out of the toilet so we just got in the habit of keeping the lid down. We finally broke our Lab from drinking out of the porcelain bowl and now the cat found it. :lol: Nothing worse then doing your business while an animal is begging for you to get up so they can get a drink. 8O The cat has his own bowl, but seems to prefer the dogs bowl over his own so we just keep it filled for the both of them. Our cat didn't like the fountain bowl so I took it back to the store.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Glass or ceramic bowls are best; they keep the water colder and cannot store an electrical charge like metal bowls can. 

During the summer, change the water at least once a day, preferably more. 

Toilet water is usually colder and fresher, which is why they like it. Your job is to make the water bowl just as attractive.

And do keep the toilet seat down! Even if you are cleaning it frequently, there can still be chemical and other residues that you don't want your cat to drink.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

He does have a glass bowl and I do change the water twice daily, and even with the toilet seat closed he goes in ad drinks water from showers and baths!! But he is getting a fountain soon  Hopefully that will encourage him to stay out of the tub!!!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Stormy likes to drink out of the toilet. Justin likes to lick water up from the tub. I always keep the lid down, since I don't want her to drink anything that could have chemicals or bacteria. Unfortunately, hubby has spent the last 4 years living in a dorm, using a urinal, so he's not the best at remembering to put the lid down. I did put a sign above the toilet, so now he does it about 75% of the time.  He also shuts the bathroom door after we take showers because he thinks it's gross for Justin to lick the tub.
They have a ceramic water dish. Maybe someday when we have more room and money I will get a fountain for them.


----------

